#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > Οικοδομική >  > > >  >  >  Κοντό υποστύλωμα - βασικές πληροφορίες

## Efpalinos

Τι είναι το "κοντό υποστύλωμα"? Περιγραφή, εξήγηση, εικόνες *που να απευθύνονται σε αρχιτέκτονες μηχανικούς*. Γενικές κατευθύνσεις και εμπειρικές πληροφορίες  (rules of thumb) που θα βοηθήσουν στα αρχικά στάδια κάθε μελέτης.

----------


## Xάρης

*§18.4.9 ΕΚΩΣ 2000*

----------

Butcher

----------


## Efpalinos

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. Μήπως γίνεται να έχουμε κάποιες  ποιο απλές & κατανοητές πληροφορίες? 
Διάβασα και σχετικό ποστ στα στατικά και ομολογώ πως δεν βγάζω άκρη. π.χ. στο παραπάνω σκιτσάκι (ανάλογο ερώτημα εδώ) χονδρικά πόση τοιχοποιία θα πρέπει να υπάρχει αριστερά του στύλου για να μην υφίσταται ¨κοντό υποστύλωμα"?

----------


## Xάρης

Οι απόψεις διίστανται. 45 δημοσιεύσεις υπάρχουν μέχρι τώρα στο σχετικό θέμα του οποίου έδωσες τον σύνδεσμο.
Καλύτερα όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να εντρυφήσει στο θέμα να διαβάσει τις απαντήσεις αυτές.
Αν πάντως επιθυμεί κάποιος να αποφύγει τα "θέσει" κοντά υποστυλώματα μπορεί να κατασκευάσει αρμό μεταξύ τοιχοποιίας και στύλου.
Σχετικά αναφέρει ο Ιγνατάκης στη σελίδα 57 του *εγχειριδίου* του (βλ φωτό παρακάτω).

----------


## Barracuda

Για αρχιτέκτονες που δεν βγαζουν ακρη απο τους τυπους --->http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyPle...eature=related
Τα υποστυλωματα του ισογειου της μπροστινης οψης ειναι ολα κοντα.
*
*

----------

Efpalinos, Evan, Xάρης

----------


## Efpalinos

Απλά ζητάω μια γενική κατέυθυνση, μια εμπειρική καθοδήγηση,  όπως συνηθίζεται, ιδιαίτερα στα αρχικά στάδια κάθε μελέτης, σχεδόν για κάθε στοιχείο σε μια κατασκευή. Με αυτό το τρόπο βελτιώνεται η συνεργασία ΠΜ και αρχιτέκτονα και έχουμε καλύτερα αποτελέσματα. Πολύ καλό το βίντεο Baracuda!

----------


## Xάρης

Αν οι στύλοι έχουν ύψος μικρότερο από Η/5, όπου H το ύψος του ορόφου, δεν πρόκειται να βγουν "φύσει" κοντά.
Για να μην έχεις "θέσει" κοντά, απέφυγε την τοποθέτηση ανοιγμάτων από τη μια ή την άλλη πλευρά ή και τις δυο πλευρές του στύλου σ' επαφή με το στύλο. Φρόντισε να τηρείς μια απόσταση απ' αυτόν τουλάχιστον 0,50μ χωρίς αυτό να αποτελεί κανόνα και να έχει δηλαδή γενική εφαρμογή. Εξαρτάται από το ύψος του ορόφου, το ύψος του ανοίγματος, το υλικό της τοιχοποιίας, τις διαστάσεις του στύλου. Αλλά δες το σαν γενικό κανόνα που θα έλεγα σ' έναν Αρχιτέκτονα. Αν αυτό είναι αναπόφευκτο μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις αρμό όπως στη συνημμένη φωτό της δημοσίευσης #5 παραπάνω.

Τα κοντά υποστυλώματα είναι κλασική αιτία αστοχίας κατασκευών σε σεισμικές φορτίσεις. Υπάρχουν πολλά παραδείγματα από τον Ελληνικό χώρο. Ακόμα και διώροφα διατρέχουν μεγάλο κίνδυνο.

----------

Efpalinos

----------


## Evan

Δηλ. εάν έχω μια πόρτα στα 2,20 κολλητά με υποστήλωμα από την μία πλευρά αυτό είναι κοντό;

----------


## noutsaki

αν από την άλλη πλευρά του υποστ/τος έχεις τοίχο τότε είναι θέσει κοντό.

----------


## Efpalinos

Χάρη ευχαριστώ, αυτό ακριβώς βοηθάει πάρα πολύ. Είναι μια σημαντική λεπτομέρεια για τους αρχιτέκτονες να την γνωρίζουμε, καθώς πολύ συχνά μας αρέσει να τοποθετούμε ανοίγματα δίπλα στον ΦΟ για αισθητικούς λόγους.



Παράδειγμα αστοχίας κοντού υποστυλώματος σε σεισμό (δεξιά) και αποτελεσματικότητα ενίσχυσης με τοπικό μανδύα σε κοντό υποστύλωμα έπειτα από προηγούμενο σεισμό (αριστερά). Πηγή: Βλάβες από σεισμό σε κτίρια από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα

----------


## majakoulas

Κοντό υποστύλωμα = υποστύλωμα με λόγο διάτμησης μικρότερο του 2,5, δηλαδή στοιχείο που δεν λειτουργεί καμπτικά αλλά διαμτητικά, επομένως αστοχία απότομη.
Με θεωρητική προσέγγιση αμφίπακτου στοιχείου, συμβαίνει όταν μία από τις διαστάσεις του υποστυλώματος είναι μεγαλύτερη από l/5 όπου l το ελέυθερο ύψος του υποστυλώματος.
Τι είναι τώρα ελευθερο ύψος υποστυλώματος, αυτό που δεν είναι πλευρικά δεσμευμένο (εξαιρείται η περίπτωση της πλήρους αμφίπλευρης δέσμευσης).
Επομένως πρακτικά θα πρέπει να αποφέυγεται η μερική καθ' ύψος πλευρική δέσμευση ενός υποστυλώματος, όπως συμβαίνει με την ύπαρξη παραθύρων δίπλα σε υποστυλώματα.
Προτιμητέα είτε η αμφίπλευρη πλήρης δέσμευση ή η τέλεια ελευθερία κίνησης του υποστυλωμάτος με δημιουργία αρμών με την τοιχοποιία.
Τα παραπάνω ισχύουν μόνο για υποστυλώματα και όχι για τοιχεία καθώς τα τοιχεία δεν λειτουργούν ως αμφίπακτα σε σεισμό αλλά περίπου ως πρόβολοι.
Τοιχεία = η μία διάσταση τους (σε τομή) μεγάλυτερη του 4πλάσιου της άλλης, πρακτικά στοιχεία με την μία διάσταση >=1,5m

----------

Evan

----------


## Evan

> Τοιχεία = η μία διάσταση τους (σε τομή) μεγάλυτερη του 4πλάσιου της άλλης, πρακτικά στοιχεία με την μία διάσταση >=1,5m


l>=4xb  άρα με 25x100 είσαι καλυμμένος από πλευράς ορισμού τοιχίου κατά ΕΚΩΣ

----------


## Xάρης

Και το 20/80 σημαίνει τοιχίο κατά ΕΚΩΣ 2000 αφού πλέον δεν υπάρχει το ελάχιστο του 1μ όπως υπήρχε παλιότερα.

----------


## Efpalinos

*1.* Παρακαλώ αποφεύγετε πολύ σύντομες, αλλεπάλληλες τοποθετήσεις και τη δημιουργία "διαλόγων" όπου κάθε ξεχωριστό ποστ/απάντηση από  μόνο του είναι δυσνόητο ή ασυνάρτητο.
*2.* Απευθύνεστε σε ΑΜ οπότε μπορείτε να  διατυπώσετε το θέμα ανάλογα. Στη προκειμένη περίπτωση θα έγραφα σχετικά με το θέμα:

Μπορούμε να έχουμε ανοίγματα (παράθυρα, πόρτες) σε επαφή με στύλους χωρίς να υπάρχει κίνδυνος δημιουργίας κοντού υποστυλώματος εφόσον πληρούνται οι προϋποθέσεις ώστε ο στύλος να θεωρείται "τοιχίο". Συγκεκριμένα αυτές οι προϋποθέσεις είναι ..... όπως για παράδειγμα..... Παρακαλώ συμπληρώστε / διορθώσετε ανάλογα και να γίνουν αυτά ένα  ποστ.

----------


## Xάρης

Εκτός εάν καταλήγουν σε υποστυλώματα ή έχουμε στοιχεία ΧΑΑΠ (Χωρίς Αυξημένες Απαιτήσεις Πλαστιμότητας). Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση δεν έχουμε και "κοντά" υποστυλώματα να ανησυχούμε.
§18.5.1 ΕΚΩΣ.

*@Efpalinos*
Αυτό που λες μπορεί να γίνει στο τέλος του θέματος αφού προσθέσει ο καθένας το λιθαράκι του με μια καταχώρηση στην mechpedia.
Οι συγκεκριμένες παραπομπές σε άρθρα και παραγράφους κανονισμών, όπως ο ΕΚΩΣ 2000, βιβλιογραφίας, όπως το εγχειρίδιο του Ιγνατάκη, σε συνδυασμό με την παράθεση φωτογραφιών, σκίτσων και βίντεο από εργαστηριακές δοκιμές, θεωρώ ότι καλύπτουν το θέμα από κάθε πλευρά και οδηγούν και τον αρχιτέκτονα που δεν γνωρίζει στο να πάρει μια γεύση (μάλλον πολύ περισσότερο) και να ψάξει περισσότερο να ενημερωθεί επί του θέματος.

----------


## Pappos

@fotis, αν θέλεις βάλε για εικόνα αστοχίας καμία άλλη εικόνα. Στην εικόνα που είδα απλά *δεν υπάρχουν σίδερα στο υποστύλωμα, αλλά ούτε ένας συνδετήρας.* Δηλαδή αυτό το υποστύλωμα αστοχεί και από μόνο του, δεν χρειάζεται να είναι κοντό.

Όλα αυτά καλοπροαίρετα.

----------


## Pappos

Μυκητοειδή πλάκα. (Για αυτό και δεν υπάρχει δοκάρι).

----------


## Evan

> Δηλ. εάν έχω μια πόρτα στα 2,20 κολλητά με υποστήλωμα από την μία πλευρά αυτό είναι κοντό;





> αν από την άλλη πλευρά του υποστ/τος έχεις τοίχο τότε είναι θέσει κοντό.


δεν νομίζω ότι αυτό ισχύει

εννοώ αυτό στην εικόνα που παραθέτω

----------


## noutsaki

εκως 18.4.5.β.
όταν ένα υποστ/μα έχει από την μία ή και από τις δύο μεριές του τοίχο ο οποίος δεν εκτείνεται σε όλο το ύψος του, το σύνολο του ύψους θεωρείται κρίσιμο.

----------


## Evan

Συμφωνώ, αλλά αυτό δεν λέει ότι είναι κοντό αλλά ότι όλο το ύψος είναι κρίσιμο

----------


## sundance

*Evan* είναι κοντό στην περίπτωση του σχήματος.

ΕΚΩΣ 18.4.9.2 παρ. 7




> Ανάλογη μέριμνα πρέπει να λαμβάνεται και για τις περιπτώσεις
> των ″θέσει″ κοντών υποστυλωμάτων, τα οποία προκύπτουν όταν ο
> τοίχος πληρώσεως που βρίσκεται σε επαφή με το υποστύλωμα, δεν
> συνεχίζεται, σε όλο το ύψος του ορόφου, είτε από την μία είτε και
> από τις δύο πλευρές του υποστυλώματος.

----------


## Evan

@sundance βέβαια το σχήμα που λες αναφέρεται σε τοίχο που ξεκινά απο κάτω και σταματάει σε ένα ύψος.  Κλασσική περίπτωση. Όταν όμως έχεις πόρτα και η μόνη τοιχοπλήρωση είναι από το 2,20 ως το 2,30 από τη μία μεριά, τότε αυτό δεσμεύει 10εκ. υπ/τος και το καθιστά "θέσει" κοντό; Κοίτα και ποστ 28 με σχ.

----------


## sundance

Φυσικά.

Δεσμεύει το πάνω μέρος του υποστυλώματος, αφήνοντας αδέσμευτο το υπόλοιπο ύψος.

Είναι αναμφισβήτητα 'θέσει' κοντό βάσει ΕΚΩΣ.

----------


## noutsaki

Eντάξει καταλαβαίνω τον εβαν..είναι και οι κανονισμοί τις περισσότερες φορές, αφορμή για να μας δυσκολεύουν και να κάνουν πιο στριφνά τα πράγματα..εν πάσει περπτώσει σε τέτοια μόρφωση εγώ θα κοίταγα αυστηρά:

α) συνδετήρες Φ10/10 σε όλο το ύψος
β) σε τι επίπεδα βρίσκεται ο λόγος διάτμησης.

Άντε μην καταθέσω κανά ερώτημα στο ΤΕΕ για το πως μπαίνει ο δισδιαγώνιος σε στύλους κι έχουμε άλλα!!!  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## CVENG

Αστοχια Κοντων Υποστηλωματων :

----------

Efpalinos, mred-akias, Theo, Xάρης

----------


## Efpalinos

Πολύ καλές οι φωτογραφίες CVENG, ευχαριστούμε. Γενικά θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον, ως μέτρο σύγκρισης, να είχαμε και κάποιες φωτογραφίες με αστοχίες κοντού υποστυλώματος κοντά σε κανονικό υποστύλωμα. Εάν υπάρχει κάποια ανεβάστε την να τη δούμε.

----------


## Efpalinos

1. Σε αυτή τη "κλασσική" περίπτωση δώματος (όπως στη σχηματική τομή) που έχει στηθαίο οπτοπλινθοδομής (με ή χωρίς ενισχυτικό διάζωμα ~10εκ με 2Φ10) δημιουργούνται συνθήκες κοντού υποστυλώματος στο σημείο που το στηθαίο εφάπτεται σε στύλο? 
2. Αν ναι, τι λύση θα προτείνατε? π.χ. κενό ~10 εκ. Αυτό όμως δεν επηρεάζει τη σταθερότητα του στηθαίου ή δεν υφίσταται θέμα ανατροπής του στηθαίου (1μ ύψος, 15 εκ. πάχος/ τούβλο "μπατικό") εφόσον υπάρχει συνδετικό διάζωμα και σχηματίζεται "Γ" στη κάτοψη?

----------


## sundance

στον φορεα, στο σημειο που δειχνω, δεν δημιουργειται φυσει κοντο υποστυλωμα?



δεν θα ηταν προτιμοτερο να αφαιρεθουν οι οριζοντιες δοκοι (αυτες στο +6 περιπου?)

αλλωστε η στεγη παταει λιγο πιο πανω στις 2 οριζοντιες και στις 2 κεκλιμενες.

ετσι δεν θα δημιουργηθει φυσει κοντο υποστυλωμα. (απλα θα αυξηθει λιγο το μηκος λυγισμου των υποστυλωματων)

υγ. τωρα διαπιστωσα οτι ανηκει το θεμα στην οικοδομικη. ας μεταφερθει.

----------


## Xάρης

Εννοείς "θέσει" κοντό υποστύλωμα.
Τι τις θες τις δοκούς;
Καλύτερα να τις αφαιρέσεις αν δεν εξυπηρετούν κάτι. Το ίδιο και στην άλλη διεύθυνση.
Για να λύσεις όλα τα θέματα με τα θέσει/φύσει κοντά υποστυλώματα χρησιμοποίησε q=1,50 αν έχεις σεισμική ζώνη Ι και μέχρι διώροφο χωρίς πρόβλεψη. Δεν θα έχεις αυξήσεις σε οπλισμούς/διατομές δομικών στοιχείων.

----------


## sundance

εννοω φυσει κοντο.

για L/2h<=2.5 δημιουργειται. (l υψος οροφου, h πλατος υποστυλωματος κατα την διευθυνση που εξεταζουμε)

οποτε με την ανισοσταθμια των δοκων ~1,30m ειναι 1.30/2*0.40=1,625, αρα εχουμε φυσει κοντο υποστυλωμα.

μοντελο αλλου ειναι...γι'αυτο συζηταω, διοτι δεν μπορω να σκεφτω καποιο ευεργετικο λογο υπαρξης των.

----------


## Xάρης

Από στατικής πλευράς, δεν βλέπω λόγο ύπαρξης. Άσε που είναι και πιο δύσκολο κατασκευαστικά. Πώς θα το καλουπώσεις και θα το σκυροδετήσεις; Σε δύο φάσεις αναγκαστικά;

----------


## sundance

κι εγω ετσι το βλεπω!! (2 φασεις με αναμονες)

----------


## Kostas2002

Μόνο αν θέλει να βάλει ψευδοροφή στο επίπεδο εκείνο έχει λογική η ύπαρξη δοκών.....

----------

